# SHENZHEN Green 2008



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

It's nice, but really need some special characteristics to stand out of Chinese cities


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

Plus
I think this should be in Shanghai


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

zergcerebrates said:


> but then its not that pedestrian friendly in certain areas like the CBD. Walking from one building to another would be a hassle or crossing those mega boulevards since its so far apart.


200% agree. The Futian area is far too car-centric. And the large distances between some of the buildings also deters street shopping and street life.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

bonivison said:


> It's nice, but really need some special characteristics to stand out of Chinese cities


How about the Windows of the World in Shenzhen? It's kinda unique for Shenzhen.... I love the city, modern and it grows so fast. The transportation has greatly improved with its subway...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bonivison said:


> Plus
> I think this should be in Shanghai


That place looks really awesome


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

kewl pix.


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

All of the following pics are taken by Agan from bbs.city.tianya.cn


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)




----------

